# Water Audit



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

ok, so i received my water audit containers over the weekend.

I placed 10 of them through out the front yard.

#1: .3 <<<< perimiter of the yard
#2: 1.0
#3: .9
#4: .2 <<<Perimeter of the yard
#5: .8
#6: .7
#7: 1.0
#8: .9
#9: .6
#10 .7

As you can see 1 and 4 are my problem areas.

This is where i am seeing yellow spots... I noticed them on my second cut this past Saturday.... However, they were not there when i cut it the first time which was 28 days after the sod was laid.

I am going to make an adjustment to 2 heads.

I am avg. .68 . It looks like i need to water 90 minutes.. This will give me 1 inch of water a week. Now, do i water 90 min one day and wait 6 days to water?

Or do i go M W Fr(30 min each)

or M 45 min(2 cycles) and Friday(2 cycles)


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Ideally the rule of thumb is to try and give it all at once but depending on your soil that may not be possible. For example, Georgia clay will run off before absorbing it all, so it often has to be broken into 2 or more waterings.

On my side yard I have pop-ups, and they needs 40 mins for 1". If I let it go longer than 10 mins, it starts running off into the street. What I do now is run the cycle multiple times. The first cycle starts at 5 am and takes 43 mins to run through all the zones, then I repeat another round at 7am, once the water has had a good 30 or so mins to soak in.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Can you draw your lawn and post a pic of the sprinkler arrangement. You may be able to cure alittle with a jet change. You should not have the same jet in 45s, 90s, 180s and 360s which is what most sprinkler companies leave you with when your done.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Can you draw your lawn and post a pic of the sprinkler arrangement. You may be able to cure alittle with a jet change. You should not have the same jet in 45s, 90s, 180s and 360s which is what most sprinkler companies leave you with when your done.


Here is my make shift drawing



Heads 1,2,5&6 are Hunter PGP-ADJ with Nozzel 3.0
Heads 3,4 are Hunter PGJ with Nozzles 2 and .75, respectfully.

From the diagram you will see that i have 4 90's and 2 180's.

Diagram is not to scale...


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Drawing looks fine... where were the cup locations. Are the sprinklers spraying head to head?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Drawing looks fine... where were the cup locations. Are the sprinklers spraying head to head?




Heads 1, 2, 3, 4 are pretty much across from each other.

5 and 6 are not directly infront of each other


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Go to 6s on the 180s and 3s on the 90s and adjust the spray so the heads spray head to head. See how that changes the water distribution.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Are all of the sprinklers on 1 stage?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Are all of the sprinklers on 1 stage?


What do you mean 1 stage?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I think he means zone.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am a drag racer so my term is stages = zones.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I am a drag racer so my term is stages = zones.


All 6 are on 1 zone..


----------

